# finally finished coffee table ( 7 pics )



## Mitch_89 (Jul 28, 2012)

In a foul mood but just finished this and cheered me right up ....here it is ..............

left side thicktails ....tried to make it look like one tank....right side spotted python


----------



## Umbral (Jul 28, 2012)

Great work  it turned out really well! How have you done the heating/thermostat?


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jul 28, 2012)

To: umbral... you cant really see but the third pic .....there is a layer of marine plywood with about a fifteen cm gap then on top of that heatproof perspecs between the two layers is a 10mm gap with a green runner for the glass to sit on.... so the heat mat is in that 10mm gap thermostat is under the 15cm gap along with a box of crickets :?... if any of that made sense


----------



## Umbral (Jul 28, 2012)

Good thinking, I'm really impressed with your work.


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jul 28, 2012)

i love doing it i want to do stuff like this as a job but dont have room at our unit
so i use dads shed ...lol do u want one


----------



## Umbral (Jul 28, 2012)

I would love one how ever I guess I'm similar to you in that I find it rewarding doing it myself. Creating enclosures has become as much a part of the hobby for me as keeping the reptiles. I've been thinking of making a coffee table enclosure for a while an you have given me some great ideas, thanks


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jul 28, 2012)

no worries

oh thought i would say total cost of build
300$

maximum


----------



## MarcAtterton (Jul 28, 2012)

mate, that looks tops,, ive been thinking about making a coffee table enclosure for a while and this has definately given me some new thoughts/ideas, thanks for sharing


----------



## damian83 (Jul 28, 2012)

Very nice, I had a similar idea just building the table sound a fish tank, quite a similar set up though, just never get sound to making it, so in getting glass for doors on a crazy clarks 2 cube coffee table, but well done giving me more ideas now


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## damian83 (Jul 28, 2012)

Mitch_89 said:


> thanks guys



No problems mitch, go enjoy a beverage watcihing ya gex and tin olympics


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jul 28, 2012)

haha forgot the olympics was on


----------



## damian83 (Jul 28, 2012)

You would be thrilled watching the equestrian with a few cold ones into ya


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 28, 2012)

That looks awesome! Is there an issue though of only being able to open both enclosures at once?


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jul 28, 2012)

there wont be because im planning on cut ing the lid down the middle


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 28, 2012)

Cool. It looks really awesome, but I couldn't help but think the inhabitant of one side might try to bugger off while you're opening it to get to the other side. But I'm a bit unco, so it would probably only happen to me


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 28, 2012)

looks great mate,love the coffee table/reptile house;excellent idea


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 28, 2012)

im no expert but wouldnt the knobs stress out having a snake so close to them? they would be able to see and smell it


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 29, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> im no expert but wouldnt the knobs stress out having a snake so close to them? they would be able to see and smell it



I was wondering the same thing, I like it though, it looks fantastic!


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 29, 2012)

oh dont get me wrong, i too think it looks fantastic and a great talking point, just curious if the knobbies would know the snake was there because the middle section looks to be see thru glass plus they would be able to smell each other, also wouldnt the snake smell them too? hate to see either animal stressed out due to the closeness of the other


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 29, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> im no expert but wouldnt the knobs stress out having a snake so close to them? they would be able to see and smell it


you can see in the 5th and 7th pic that the wall between them is white. Im not sure how it would go with the scent though.


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jul 29, 2012)

they dont seem stressed but its not see thru the glass its white so they can't see each other and i was thinking about them smelling each other i suppose i will have to keep an eye out for signs of stress


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jul 29, 2012)

how have you ventilated it mate? it looks pretty good


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jul 29, 2012)

the side where the triangles are the top triangle on each side is mesh


----------



## saintanger (Aug 8, 2012)

love it. i want one. i doo have a turtle tank coffee table which is great too


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 9, 2012)

Mitch_89 said:


> you cant really see but the third pic .....there is a layer of marine plywood with about a fifteen cm gap then on top of that heatproof perspecs between the two layers is a 10mm gap with a green runner for the glass to sit on.... so the heat mat is in that 10mm gap thermostat is under the 15cm gap along with a box of crickets :?... if any of that made sense



Bugger, you lost me at "heatproof perspecs between..."
(Im not very intimate w/ DIY) could you post more pics, please?

Now I've got the perfect excuse and the missus can't say "we don't have any more room for any more reptiles" 

Thanks for sharing. It looks AMAZING!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 9, 2012)

my neice wants me to get a beardy or a lizzard of some kind i think i might do a coffee table for that now i have some inspiration,

thank you kind sir for sharing


----------

